# Eastend mansion house - Scotland



## Alir147 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great day out and we had a good laugh (even it was at my expense. They were just gagging for a piece of my primark asbestos suit!  )

Wolfism gives an interesting insight to some of the history. I REALLY liked this explore. There's something really special about this house and would love to go back and see the bits i've since found out I / we missed.

It was nice seeing some original "graffiti" in a few of the upper rooms from the time the house was used for army purposes.

anyways, on with some of my photos.

The sight you are faced with after the walk through the woodland grounds






















looking down on to the lawn










a bit of a self portrait























































Topped off by listening to Glasgae's finest "Clyde 1" on the way home!  Cheers for all the driving. I'l drive next time.


----------



## djmartyc (Sep 26, 2008)

love the pic's!!!the lawn look's well mainteined!


----------



## DCISmith (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, I tried to get to this place a couple of months ago and couldn't for the life of me find it. You've re-motivated me, I'll try again sometime


----------



## lost (Sep 26, 2008)

Clyde 1 

Great photos, I really must try to find this place again - last time I just could not find it. 
I'll put the grid ref in my sat nav, it won't escape me next time!


----------



## maden_2 (Sep 26, 2008)

let me know when your coming down again lost, i'd be up for a re-visit. Something about this place is sooo goood. No Clyde 1 though, the George Bowie experience was too much!


----------



## Pegasus2 (Sep 26, 2008)

lol, the front lawn has been mown.

Hmm I wish I could enter gps co-ords into my Navman


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, that's a fabulous explore. Love the outside of the building and the staircase inside. That's a weird little 'display' of the cradle, chair and dummy...looks like an art installation from the 1960's. 
Excellent stuff.


----------



## LivingFire (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, i love places like this. Fantastic wallpaper in the self-portrait 

Brilliant photos, thanks.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 27, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, that's a fabulous explore. Love the outside of the building and the staircase inside.
> Excellent stuff.



The balustrade looks cool, yes excellent stuff!


----------



## skittles (Oct 3, 2008)

fab pics looks like a great place been googling for some history but nothing comes up


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah unfortunately there's really not a lot of info on this place. Would love to find out more.


----------



## Pegasus2 (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't you guys find it disturbing that the lawn has been mowed *very* recently? 2days ago at max


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 4, 2008)

Pegasus2 said:


> Don't you guys find it disturbing that the lawn has been mowed *very* recently? 2days ago at max



You know what, it never even dawned on me when I was there! haha. It's quite a common feature of a number of derelict sites. Sometimes it's to give "intruders", chavs, thieves etc. the impression it's more looked after than you may think. other times, like possibly here given the extremely remote location, it can be so the owner feels they are still doing the place a bit of justice in their minds. The house itself is beyond repair obviously.

Culter caravan park is a prime example of where everything is derelict, but the grounds are maintained almost daily!


----------



## skittles (Oct 4, 2008)

Alir147 said:


> The house itself is beyond repair obviously.



I thought the house looked in quite good condition.

Got any pics of the caravan park searched but got no results


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 4, 2008)

Il go whack up a wee report on it now.


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wouldn't say it's totally beyond repair looking at the pics.

There are a lot worse buildings around & a lot worse that have been rebuilt


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 4, 2008)

When I say beyond repair, I mean the interior, roof and general fittings like doors / windows. Basically, if you were to renovate it, you'd have to literally gut everything apart from the stone shell and rebuild.


----------



## looking_glass (Oct 4, 2008)

It wouldn't be beyond repair if someone was willing to put enough money into it, most places like this are _converted_ rather than renovated, in which case it's a matter of maximum profit so they end up stripping the place to the shell even if the interiors are salvageable


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 4, 2008)

aye you're quite right.

Unfortunately the interiors here are generally not salvageable. The Rot; both wet and dry, is all over. Maybe the staircase could be removed and done up, then reinstalled, but the rooms themselves wouldn't be up to much now.
I naturally put the most intact photos up to give it off in as good a light as possible, as I doubt anyone would be interested in seeing the manky roofless corridor or the rooms that are just full of plasterboard and broken wood.


----------



## skittles (Oct 5, 2008)

Alir147 said:


> I naturally put the most intact photos up to give it off in as good a light as possible, as I doubt anyone would be interested in seeing the manky roofless corridor or the rooms that are just full of plasterboard and broken wood.



Yes Please. Post, post post!


----------



## fire*fly (Oct 5, 2008)

what an amazing place more pics please


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 5, 2008)

one step better, here's my flickr gallery for this place, with almost all the photos I have for this site.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/sets/72157606415078101/

and here's the mingin' corridor I mentioned

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotlands-forgotten-places/2706760045/in/set-72157606415078101/


----------



## Twisted Nerve (Oct 5, 2008)

The building looks to be in pretty good shape really, as long as it’s structurally sound then it can be renovated without too much effort.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Oct 6, 2008)

Can anyone private message me the details of how to get here?


----------



## Pegasus2 (Oct 7, 2008)

why is such a lovely place derelict anyway?


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 7, 2008)

Pegasus2 said:


> why is such a lovely place derelict anyway?



It's derelict because of the dry rot unfortunately. There's been plans for a long time to get it back in use again, but it's always been too costly.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Oct 7, 2008)

This place looks cracking man, honestly looks epic, almost has a fairy tale thing about it.


----------



## Daydreamer (Oct 10, 2008)

What a fab building, adore the staircase!


----------



## guy0wen (Nov 25, 2008)

This place look amazing i'm fascinated by it. Does anyone know of any similar mansions like this in the northwest/north wales area. This report has inspired me to go and have a look around one.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 25, 2008)

There are plenty in Scotland but you are encouraged to do your own reseach on here


----------



## maden_2 (Nov 25, 2008)

looking_glass said:


> It wouldn't be beyond repair if someone was willing to put enough money into it, most places like this are _converted_ rather than renovated, in which case it's a matter of maximum profit so they end up stripping the place to the shell even if the interiors are salvageable



Same difference mate. Renovated, converted...

Dry Rot, prevolent in this building is very very costly, which would involve replacing every timber in the structure (this of course depending on how far the fungi has actually moved through wood), as the fungi involved can move through any piece of wood that it comes into contact with, and has been known to move through dry stone walls (i.e. grow a limb) in order to seek more tasty wood.

Even though you would be getting a very lovely house if you did have the money, in all honesty, it is beyond repair, as the monetary value required to inject into the project wouldn't outweigh the return that you would get on it. 

Otherwords, it would cost a bomb, even stripping it back to the shell (wet walls etc, fucked gyproc) and re-building from scratch.


----------

